# 4ft fake rock background started!



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

:no1: Hope it goes bettert han the last ones I did

Going down the poly / cement / paint and seal route this time!


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Looking good so far. I haven't seen on made like this, looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks awesome! Can't wait to see how it develops.

It might be worth sculpting a little into the flat back piece to make the rocks look a little more natural rather than stuck on? You may be planning this anyway, you may disagree, or not want to compromise the strenth of the back, but thought I'd share anyway!:2thumb:

I did it here... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/355117-another-fake-rock-background-build.html

Keep the pics coming!:no1:


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Well it's a step-by-step *in progess* lol

Heres how it looks now in the viv









I carved some edges into the rocks and the back poly wall, also got a lighter and some hairspray on it to give it some depth and texture


----------



## hallnaomiuk (Jun 4, 2010)

looks cool - keep us updated with pics - cant wait to see finished piece


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay, so i added 2-3 layers of runny cement to get in all the cracks and give it some stability. It;s been raining all yesterday and this moring so not had time to do anymore. 

Heres a before and after - have taken a piece of the background out so make it look more like a rocky setup, will fill in the missing section with netting for ventilation instead of grilled vents










This is how its looking so far in the viv, all fits in place anyway


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Looking really good!: victory:

Looking forward to seeing how it develops!


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

looking good! 

Can you detail the process of using concrete instead of grout?


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

Keep the pics coming. I'm looking at doing something similar in my new viv, so need all the tips I can get! :lol2:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

shiftyraccoon said:


> Okay, so i added 2-3 layers of runny cement to get in all the cracks and give it some stability. It;s been raining all yesterday and this moring so not had time to do anymore.
> 
> Heres a before and after - have taken a piece of the background out so make it look more like a rocky setup, will fill in the missing section with netting for ventilation instead of grilled vents
> 
> ...


nice and i just love the pigs snout:2thumb:


----------



## GallimoreNUFC (Mar 18, 2010)

looking good buddy


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

hey thats looking great :2thumb: i would do these all day long if i had the time and the empty vivs of course :lol2:


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Extra work now done

Few more layers of paint and varnish (which was like white paint, not clear honey-like liquid which I thought varnish was like? lol)

Then more paint, then more varnish... wanted to make sure it was all sealed
Still feels a bit soft in some areas so I don't thin I cemented enough, didn't do a strong top layer as was WAY too fiddly with all the nooks and crannies and the cement hardening so fast

Painted vs unpainted (I like it better in natural cement grey, but needs to be painted and am going for a desert look)










Lots of paint layers lol used fence paint, two different colours, then black paint I don't know why it looked very wrong and also a touch of gold... I think next time i'll stick top one colour and just darken / highlight as needed










Final layer of painting and varnishing now... 










have made SUCH a mess so next time i'm gonna stick to:
poly modelling
cementing acurately
building up the layers
final very thick layer of cement
paint
shadow and highlight
seal


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Finally! After alot of hours work and mess!

Installed the fake background into the viv, with two sheets of nomal backgruond eitehr side









After adding a few bits here and there, sand for the base, with slate and mopani wood, with a seprate section of orchid bark, so can see which they prefer and work around it









The water dish is kept on the 'cool side' there are plenty of hides all over the viv with carboard tubes, wood and slate. Have got a few nets to hang around too.










The 'hot side' has a hotter light builb than the other side, with a guard in case they cimb up, a propogator which will keep humid and moist for a big communal shed box! Have covered another lid with PVA / sand so hopefully will dry to a nice rocky hide finish











Overall It doesn't look as good as I hoped but I am happy with it the geckos seem to like it


----------



## Severus (Jan 30, 2010)

That Is Amazing... I wish i could make something like that for my gecko's. I'm sure they will be very happy in there :2thumb:


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks good, Only thing I would be worried the gecko`s could get tangled up in those nets, I would take them out to be on safe side if it was me.


----------



## GallimoreNUFC (Mar 18, 2010)

looks great finished


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah I thought that abut the nets, just fills some of the empty space til I get some big desrt type plants


----------



## eridu (Jul 3, 2010)

*Wall*

Hey what´s with the pig snout in the front hehehe


----------

